# Sony CSX 960



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello to all my fellow video and audio enthusiast.
I recently purchased the Sony CSX 960 mega blu-ray player. Reason...first of course video and audio quality and then storage. I just got tired of looking for places to store my blu-ray discs. I also have the Sony CSX 777 which stores my standard DVDs.
I sold my OPPO BDP83...which was GREAT and easy to set up.
I have a 35' HDMI-DVI cable running from Mitsubishi HC 6800 projector and a HDMI-DVI 3' cable running from my Sony CSX 960 to the Outlaw 990 processor.
The Oppo ran flawlessly with these running lengths of cable. (Blue Jeans Cable)
No problem with my cable set-up HDMI-DVI connection.
No problem with my Roku or Sony 777 both component connected. The Sony is connected with 35' Monster component cable. 
Now with the Sony CSX 960 I cannot sustain a picture. Once I was able to see a complete movie (TRON) and it was beautiful. After that I continually had problems getting to the menu.
The picture keeps on going on and off and the projector is indicating "no signal" with a blue screen.
This is the second unit the store has given me. 
I gave the second unit back yesterday and the salesman (whom I have dealt with for years) took time out and hooked the CSX 960 up to an LCD TV. I think it might have been a Sony....Not sure...sorry I did not take notice.
I did not take notice b/c I was to bummed out about this second Sony not working properly.

After hooking up the 960 we found it worked beautifully. Gene (salemans) did use a 6' audioquest cable.
I was always in the mindset that with cables they either worked or did not work...especially HDMI cables or likes thereof.
My question is am I on the right path...that it could be a cable problem?
With the Sony 777 and the Roku it is not a projector issue or a processor issue. I feel the same way about the HDMI cable that runs from the 990 to the HC 6800 since the cable is working fine.
However if it is a cable problem (and I am thinking that it is the cable between the Sony 960 and the Outlaw 990) why would it work with the Oppo and not the Sony 960.

I would appreciate anyones feedback.
Thanks to all


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
After having a Sony 400 DVD Changer fail on me in less than 2 years, I will never use one again. Mind you with the DVD Model, on most Discs, you had to manually input Title Information for each disc save for the rare DVD's that had Disc Info built into the Disc.

After spending hundreds of hours Titling and setting up the Changer, when it broke, I took a Baseball Bat to it and have not look back since. Thankfully the Blu-Ray Mega Changer uses Gracenote Disc Information via the Ethernet Connection. However, after what happened with my Mega Changer, I will never be caught dead with one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, I think.
The Sony CSX 777 was somewhat of a challandge I will admit but in the seven years that I have had it I never had a problem.
The Sony CSX 960 Is frustrating me I will admit but I do think that the issue will be resolved.
I do understand your point about having electronic products that are a bit tricky to set-up.
My brother-in-laws Rotel made me crazy.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You are welcome I suppose. All kidding aside, when it worked, having 400 Discs readily available was a wonderful thing. However, when prior to it not being able to read any DVD's, several times it lost all of the Titling Information that again took untold hours of data entry. It was this combination and after researching the Mega Changers finding out that I was not exactly on an Island when it came to having similar experiences that I have never recommended Sony's 400 Disc Changers since.

Again, at least with the Blu-Ray Model, you do not have to Title DVD's like you did on the DVD Models. While perhaps juvenile to take a Baseball Bat to an AV Component, it remains the only Component that I have ever done anything like that towards (honest) and have certainly had other Components fail.

As for HDMI Cables, I do happen to use Audioquest HDMI Cables as well, but only ended up with them due to Sound Advice Going Out of Business and getting them for 80% off. Regardless, if the HDMI Cable that you have works on the OPPO but not on the Sony, I am inclined to think the problem lies with the Sony. You could always connect the Cable directly to the Projector if there is a way to make it reach or connect it to a different Display in another Room and see if the problem persists.
JJ


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Juvenile perhaps.
Funny absolutly!

I agreed I spent a lot of time entering information in the 777 and definitely if the 960 had the same process I would not have purchased it. The picture (short time I had it) was beautiful on the 960 and the audio was awesome! 
I have to wait until Thursday and see what happens. 
If there is no change I will have to make another purchase on a blu-ray player. Probably Oppo. I still want the storage but I guess sometimes "you can't always get what you want".

Thanks for your input and the laugh.:rofl:


----------

